
Show HN: RSS feed reader for Python 3 - nicolaslem
https://github.com/NicolasLM/feedsubs
======
nicolaslem
I started this small reader about a year ago as a way of learning Django. At
that time I had been working with Python for years but never actually with
Django, so I figured that I was missing something. Fast-forward a year: I use
this app daily and I learned a lot, so mission accomplished I guess.

I know that there are a lot of similar feed readers out there so let me
highlight a few distinctive features:

\- Free hosted version at [https://feedsubs.com](https://feedsubs.com)

\- No adds, no tracking

\- No email required to sign up

\- Accounts can be deleted at any moment in one click

\- Removal of tracking pixels embedded in feeds

\- Import and export of subscriptions

\- Open source and MIT licensed

